# One Bedroom Worldmark Galena Review in Galena Illinois



## Clifbell (Aug 6, 2022)

About three hours east of Chicago is Galena Illinois.  I stayed in a large one bedroom with a nice deck and a fireplace that worked for both the living room and the bedroom.  The Murphy bed was located so that you did not need to move furniture to open it. 

There is a nice indoor pool that is available year round.  There is a connivence store a short walk away.  And the grill area is located is a quiet setting behind the building.  The staff was extremely helpful.  For Those Traveling across the country, this is a relaxing stopover.

One Bedroom Worldmark Galena Review in Galena Illinois

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2022)

Galena is a nice little town too. I had to travel there for work twice a year when I lived in Wisconsin. I never paid attention that there was a WorldMark there before.


----------



## dstacy969 (Aug 7, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> About three hours east of Chicago is Galena Illinois. I stayed in a large one bedroom with a nice deck and a fireplace that worked for both the living room and the bedroom. The Murphy bed was located so that you did not need to move furniture to open it.
> 
> There is a nice indoor pool that is available year round. There is a connivence store a short walk away. And the grill area is located is a quiet setting behind the building. The staff was extremely helpful. For Those Traveling across the country, this is a relaxing stopover.
> 
> ...



Small correction, west of Chicago. We love Galena. Not just the resort, the town and surrounding area.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clifbell (Aug 7, 2022)

dstacy969 said:


> Small correction, west of Chicago. We love Galena. Not just the resort, the town and surrounding area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the correction ... Oops...


----------



## snerkles1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Can a world mark owner tell me if this is available the week of September 2 or 3? For a week or just a few days?


----------

